# Modell-Aussicht 2016?



## Bierschinken88 (23. April 2015)

Hallo Bodo, hallo Radon-Team,

was steht denn für 2016 neben dem Carbon 140er und dem 120er Alu-Slide auf der Liste der Neuerungen?

Wird es im Hardtailbereich 27,5"-Räder mit Carbonrahmen geben?


----------



## Vincy (23. April 2015)

*Radon Slide 140 Carbon 650b*





*Slide 120 650b*





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

